# Помогите опознать



## nomadkaaa (7 Сен 2017)

Приветствую всех.
Остались после дедушки баян и гармошка. Не знаю что за модели.


Бабушка сказала что звук у них волшебный.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2017)

Слева- баян "Искра", фабрика им. Советской Армии, Москва.   Справа- гармонь "Шуя" раннего выпуска. Соответственно, Шуйская фабрика.   Баян убит и халтурно чинен. Гармонь со следами нарушений правил хранения. Чердак, гараж, подвал. 
У "Искры" про волшебный звук и с новья ну никак... У "Шуи"- можно выдавить сомнительное волшебство, но не из такого  состояния.


----------



## nomadkaaa (7 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Слева- баян "Искра", фабрика им. Советской Армии, Москва.   Справа- гармонь "Шуя" раннего выпуска. Соответственно, Шуйская фабрика.   Баян убит и халтурно чинен. Гармонь со следами нарушений правил хранения. Чердак, гараж, подвал.
> У "Искры" про волшебный звук и с новья ну никак... У "Шуи"- можно выдавить сомнительное волшебство, но не из такого  состояния.


Спасибо большое, скажите они могут что то стоить? или это уже списанный инструмент?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2017)

На запчасти. В "Искре"  есть некоторая мелочёвка хорошего качества)).  А "Шую" можно восстановить до состояния 4++. Но это если только память о дедушке соответствует затратам, которые будут предстоять. По виду- там и внутри скорее всего ржавчики, что  для серийного ширпотреба- совсем не айс...


----------



## nomadkaaa (7 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> На запчасти. В "Искре"  есть некоторая мелочёвка хорошего качества)).  А "Шую" можно восстановить до состояния 4++. Но это если только память о дедушке соответствует затратам, которые будут предстоять. По виду- там и внутри скорее всего ржавчики, что  для серийного ширпотреба- совсем не айс...


Спасибо большое за ответы, последний вопрос, на сколько большие могут быть затраты при реставрации "Шуи"?


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2017)

Про затраты в Кривом Роге я честно не могу сказать.

Тут, понимаете, такое дело. Можно за 6-8 тр сделать из "Шуи" конфетку.  А можно за те же 7-8 тр найти "Шую" в идеальном состоянии. Перевоскованную, настроенную, вылизанную.  В чём разница, в отношении к памяти дедушки?


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Про затраты в Кривом Роге я честно не могу сказать.
> 
> Тут, понимаете, такое дело. Можно за 6-8 тр сделать из "Шуи" конфетку.  А можно за те же 7-8 тр найти "Шую" в идеальном состоянии. Перевоскованную, настроенную, вылизанную.  В чём разница, в отношении к памяти дедушки?
> Я думаю за 6 тысяч никто не возьмётся склеять заново мех. на просторах нета мех на гармошку минимум 10. Этот не обновишь. ржавчина от бумаги будет проступать через новую ткать. Да и скорее всего волшебство уже не строит, а это тоже деньги. А внешний вид. Так в 20 штук влезть, это будет счастье. А за 10 можно купить прекрасную гармошку. Но это только моё мнение. Я бы дешевле не делал.


----------



## dmitriy98 (30 Окт 2017)

можете заодно сказать, что это за инструмент?
заранее спасибо


----------



## dj.sator (30 Окт 2017)

Судя по всему "Старт" готово-выборный.


----------



## MAN (31 Окт 2017)

dj.sator (31.10.2017, 00:37) писал:


> Судя по всему "Старт" готово-выборный.


Ну да. Вот такой же, но с шильдиком.


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Окт 2017)

Да, это Житомир.  Старт.  Левая рука вообще ни  о чём.   Клавиатура и сама механика- жуткие,  да  и звука там хорошего  нет.  А правая ничего так.   Наверное, в Житомире было 2 цеха...


----------



## dmitriy98 (1 Ноя 2017)

а можете ещё про эту "тулу" немного рассказать?


----------



## ugly (1 Ноя 2017)

Тула-201, только шильдик не родной.


----------



## dmitriy98 (2 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день. Извините что опять надоедаю, просто хочу подобрать себе инструмент. Уровень игры любительский, инструмент выбираю из бюджетных и имеющихся в б/у продаже. Какой инструмент посоветуете брать: тулу из предыдущего сообщения или этюд из этого? Или не стоит брать ни один, ни второй? Понимаю, что многое зависит от состояния инструмента, но предположим, что оба в хорошем состоянии.


----------



## dj.sator (2 Ноя 2017)

Те же яйца только в профиль. У 201 конечно выборка и диапазон побольше, но по качеству голосов и звучанию одно и то же.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Ноя 2017)

dmitriy98 писал:


> Добрый день. Извините что опять надоедаю, просто хочу подобрать себе инструмент.


В каком регионе подбираете? Какой  репертуар предполагаете?
Для начинающего и на форуме что-то сыщется, может даже и бесплатно...


----------

